# A few of the girls



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A big TY to Fish for baiting the girls for me lol
















Almost got it!








I am sooooo gonna get it!
















GOT IT! Give me that toy kid!
























Lol we tried to bait Francis..... I don't think she cared lol








Bumble Bee and her chickens..My little Rooster tries to get her lol








Sneaky Chickens come from behind!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh i just love them. can't get enuff of them. i adore those babies. heehee


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I love that one where they are in with the chickens,
Very cute dogs.
Is the little one a jack russel Terrier?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful girls you have there......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great pictures,... the ladies looking wonderful as always! When are you going to pop the other one out again?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> great pictures,... the ladies looking wonderful as always! When are you going to pop the other one out again?


The one I am growing comes in September!



Nizmosmommy said:


> I love that one where they are in with the chickens,
> Very cute dogs.
> Is the little one a jack russel Terrier?


She refuses to let me go in with those chicken alone lmao... She knows they are evil!

She is a Chihuahua/Rat terrier mix


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow, Bumble Bee has got some really good muscle tone already! I am sure lil mama does too, but it's hard to tell w/ her coat color


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

They are both looking really good, getting big so fast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> I am sure lil mama does too, but it's hard to tell w/ her coat color


Mae is RIPPED and its impossible to tell with her black lol... Lil moms a bit thicker than Bumble tho so shes not quite as obviously muscular.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking like a million bucks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> Looking like a million bucks.


Naw man only half a million lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What color do you call bumble bee? That is a rare color I think I have only seen it once.

What breed is your rooster? He looks small like my guy, but my rooster was bought as a hen. He is only 4 months old and so think of my surprise when he tried to crow! lol
I had a suspicion she was a he because of his attitude. I was in denial till he started crowing! lol

My Boston terrier goes in the chicken coop but one of these days my girls are going to beat him up! They are way bigger than him!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw your other post on the picture contest. My guy is a bantam and is really small, he started crowing last week. I will have to post pictures if him with my flock, that is why we call him bad a$$ because lots of tude in a little body!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Bumble Bee pictures make me drool. I love her. Lil Mama is gorgeous as well, but Bumble Bee is just striking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I saw your other post on the picture contest. My guy is a bantam and is really small, he started crowing last week. I will have to post pictures if him with my flock, that is why we call him bad a$$ because lots of tude in a little body!


For sure they have super attitude he attacks my big rooster lmao. Hes a bantam too, I was pretty sure thats what your was also. They are so cute being so small and ballsy lol. None of the chicken mess with the dog other than him and he runs the flock over the other 2 roosters ( on is a bantam and the other is full size but I forget what breed.)

Bumble Bee is champagne which is really just a nice light fawn. From what I have seen it just kinda pops up in litters. The litters I have seen throw it have alot of blue/red crosses. Stack has more of a blue or violet nose where as Bumble Bees nose often looks more red. Her father Stack is the same color and he has had 3 litters and each litter had just one champagne and he was the only champagne in his litter too. I love the color and have really wanted a female with that color and was so stoked when she was born. I didn't think I would even get the color much less a female ( other 2 have been males, I like having females lol). Then when she turned out to have the best conformation of the litter I was thrilled!

This is her Sire and Dam
Stack out of Blue and Black/tan/white








Dumae outta a Black and a Blue fawn









That gave me a litter of
2 black
2blue
1 red rednose
1 champagne 








So I thinks its like the rednose that she just happened to catch the recessive color from each side. Also everytime I have seen it pop up has been from line breeding.

I don't often see the color and when you do see it most often the dogs have been bred specifically for color so they are lacking in conformation and many of the other areas that don't get considered when breeding just for color.


----------

